# MSI Afterburner und Rivatuner



## BobDobalina (26. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe schon seit längerem Afterburner installiert. Jetzt wollte ich mal bei Bedarf Spieleaufnahmen machen und hab dazu zusätzlich Rivatuner installiert. Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit, dass ich Afterburner auch seperat starten, ohne dass Rivatuner immer miläuft?


----------



## ZobRombie (26. September 2015)

Hallo,

meinst du jetzt, dass die On-Screen Daten nicht angezeigt werden sollen? Wenn du mit Rechtsklick auf das Rivatuner-Tray-Icon klickst und "Show" wählt, kannst du dort in den Einstellungen allerlei Optionen für die Einblendung wählen - u.a. auch deaktivieren.


----------



## BobDobalina (26. September 2015)

Nein, nachdem ich Rivatuner nachinstalliert habe, startet - sobald ich MSI Afterburner - starte, ebenso Rivatuner. Das heißt, dass ebenso ein Rivatunersymbol im Infotray ist und neben der MSI Afterburner.exe auch drei weitere Prozesse von Rivatuner gestartet werden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. September 2015)

BobDobalina schrieb:


> ich habe schon seit längerem Afterburner installiert. Jetzt wollte ich mal bei Bedarf Spieleaufnahmen machen und hab dazu zusätzlich Rivatuner installiert. Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit, dass ich Afterburner auch seperat starten, ohne dass Rivatuner immer miläuft?



Mich würde ja interessieren wo genau das Problem liegt 

Und nein - wenn man per Afterburner aufnehmen will dann muß der RTSS mitlaufen.


----------



## BobDobalina (27. September 2015)

Ich glaube ich drücke mich wohl blöd aus. Ich will in der Regel Afterburner nur zur Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen. Jetzt habe ich aber mal Rivatuner installiert, damit ich >mal< ein Video aufnehmen kann. Dennoch will ich Afterburner in den meisten Fällen seperat laufen lassen. Daher ist nicht die Frage ob ich zum Aufnehmen von Videos RTSS mitlaufen lassen muss - das ist ja dann mehr als logisch. Aber wenn ich ja nur Afterburner selbst laufen lassen will, will ich nicht dass RTSS mitgestartet wird.


----------



## DARPA (27. September 2015)

Ich glaub das geht nicht. Man kann RTSS auch nicht beenden, solange Afterburner läuft.

Aber ganz ehrlich, warum überhaupt? Das kostet doch null Performance. Also wozu den Stress?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. September 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Also wozu den Stress?



Das frag ich mich auch


----------



## ZobRombie (29. September 2015)

Wenn du Afterburner nur zur Lüftersteuerung einsetzt, dann beende Afterburner danach doch einfach. Deine Einstellung/Veränderung läuft auch über ein geschlossenes Afterburner-Programm hinaus weiter.


----------



## BobDobalina (30. September 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Wenn du Afterburner nur zur Lüftersteuerung einsetzt, dann beende Afterburner danach doch einfach. Deine Einstellung/Veränderung läuft auch über ein geschlossenes Afterburner-Programm hinaus weiter.



Hm, bei der MSI GTX 970 Gaming gehen die Lüfter wieder aus, wenn ich Afterburner zu mache und die Temperatur nicht 60° erreicht. Also denke ich nicht, dass das geht.

Bzgl. "warum der ganze Stress?" kann ich mehr oder weniger nur sagen... Neurosen :/ klingt lächerlich, aber leider ist es so.


----------



## ZobRombie (30. September 2015)

Du deaktivierst in Afterburner die automatische Lüftersteuerung, wählst manuell eine Prozentzahl (die Lüfter drehen hoch) und dann klickst du im Fenster oben rechts auf das "X" zum Schließen. Und dann drehen bei dir die Lüfter wieder runter? 
Das verwundert mich insofern, als ich die letzten Wochen und Monate ebenfalls nur MSI Gaming-Modelle (GTX 750Ti, GTX 960 ME, 970 ME, R9 380) im Betrieb hatte und alle problemlos jede Einstellung (ob OC oder Lüfter) beibehalten.


----------



## BobDobalina (30. September 2015)

ZobRombie schrieb:


> Du deaktivierst in Afterburner die automatische Lüftersteuerung, wählst manuell eine Prozentzahl (die Lüfter drehen hoch) und dann klickst du im Fenster oben rechts auf das "X" zum Schließen. Und dann drehen bei dir die Lüfter wieder runter?
> Das verwundert mich insofern, als ich die letzten Wochen und Monate ebenfalls nur MSI Gaming-Modelle (GTX 750Ti, GTX 960 ME, 970 ME, R9 380) im Betrieb hatte und alle problemlos jede Einstellung (ob OC oder Lüfter) beibehalten.



Also ich hab in der manuellen Einstellung eher eingestellt, dass der immer 30% fahren soll und ab z.b. 60° dann höher. also schon einer Lüfterkurve. Geht das vielleicht nur wenn ich einen einheitlichen Prozentsatz nehme, ind er sich die Lüfter drehen sollen?


----------



## ZobRombie (30. September 2015)

Das kann sein, ja - erfordert dann ja vermutlich eine aktive Sensorenkontrolle. Sorry, da habe ich nicht weit genug gedacht.


----------

